
Magic mushrooms 'reboot' brain in depressed people - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/oct/13/magic-mushrooms-reboot-brain-in-depressed-people-study
======
drspacemonkey
It's anecdotal, but I can attest that it was a huge benefit to me. After
suffering with crippling depression that lasted almost 4 years, I figured I'd
give it a shot. I spent the afternoon wandering around a nearby park, feeding
ducks. I was genuinely happy for the first time in a long, long time. Next
day, I was able to function like a human being again.

~~~
mpfundstein
few questions if I may: \- were you taking them alone? \- weren't you scared
of having a bad trip? \- how long did the feeling last?

~~~
drspacemonkey
> were you taking them alone?

Yes. I had nobody to take them with, so alone was my only option.

> weren't you scared of having a bad trip?

Not really. I was aware it was a possibility, but I figured worst case
scenario was death. Not exactly a healthy attitude, but my mindset at the time
was "if this kills me, at least I will have died trying to get better, instead
of suicide".

> how long did the feeling last?

The primary effects, I can't say for sure. I didn't have a phone or watch with
me. But it was several hours at least. Took them early afternoon, and the sun
was beginning to set when I felt like they had worn off.

The secondary effects lasted at least a year, when I decided to do them again
the following summer. I've been doing them once every summer for three years,
and I've been able to put my life together. I can't say for sure if it's
necessary, but I'd rather not risk going back to the way I was. I've managed
to put my life back together. It hasn't been easy, but my career is back on
track, I have a great circle of friends, and I've even been able to have some
healthy romantic relationships.

------
eih
> researchers warn against self medication

This should be the first part of the article title.

~~~
godzillabrennus
What’s the alternative if it’s illegal?

------
Gene5ive
can vouch

